# ID please



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I found this little anemone crawling up my LR last night not sure what kind it is. It is very small about half the size of a pencil eraser. Any Ideas.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Need a bigger/better picture.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like it might be aiptasia. Hard to tell from the pic if its kind of closed in or if it has short tentacles though....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like Aiptasia to me.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

aptasia....and if it isnt aptasia its not anything good so get it out of there..


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

aptasia and get it out of there pronto, b4 they start to consume ur tank


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

It dissapeared again. Not sure if it is aptasia, Does not look like the aptasia in the other tank I had. If I find it again I'll probably remove it though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

search mojano anenome, if it looks like that. nuke it.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

are aptasia and mojano sessile?


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think we have a winner. The third webiste I went to had an almost exact match to a mojano. Now to find it again.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're as sessile as any other anemones, namely, when they want to be, but they do tend to stay put a lot more than many other species.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They also pack a very potent sting and reproduce rapidly. Pretty creatures though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Damon said:


> They also pack a very potent sting and reproduce rapidly. Pretty creatures though.


first batch of live rock i put in my first tank had a mojano on it, i took care of it while my tank cycled, it was my first salty critter ever. too bad he split and tried to take over.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

well It showed up again. This time on the cornor of a rock with nothing on it. I ended up chipping off about an inch piece of the rock it was on. Maybe after the rock is dried and dead I'll put it in my sump. Thanks all


----------

